# Pseudo aMsn 0.98b perpétuel



## HImac in touch (20 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous fait part de mon problème qui commence sérieusement à m'échauffer les oreilles -_-... J'ai aMSN 0.98b et après avoir perdu 5 fois de suite tous mes smileys, ce qui m'a vraiment bien soulé, j'ai décidé de ne plus changer de version.

Tout allait jusqu'à ce que j'écrive un pseudo qui ne veut plus s'effacer . En effet même lorsque j'en écris un, que je quitte le logiciel et me reconnecte plus tard, l'ancien pseudo revient et j'avoue qu'il commence à me souler...

J'ai essayé de changer mon statut en Hors Ligne pour voir si cela marche, je me suis également déconnecté sans éteindre aMSN mais rien n'y fait.

Je voulais donc savoir si vous aviez une solution ou si c'était déjà arriver à quelqu'un. Parce que moi franchement, j'en peux plus de mon pseudo. C'étiat une blague que je trouvais marrant ( Un clavier azerty en vaut deux  ), oui je sais elle est drôle mais à force de la lire elle me soule, et je pense que c'est pareil pour ceux qui me voient connecté .

Donc aidez-moi par pitié ^^   

Merci


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Juin 2008)

Bor*** , mais c'est pas possible on peut pas avoir un logiciel normal d'IM c'est trop demandé ???????? 

Je viens encore de paumer mes smileys ca me gave ça, franchement, un gros coup de gueule à aMSN qui est pas foutu de garder en mémoire ou je fous mes smileys, sérieux c'est quoi ce logiciel à deux balles ?

J'ai lancé aMSN 0.97 ait changé mon pseudo et suis revenu au 0.98 et bingo j'avais plus mes smileys et mon pseudo à changer mais reste le même que j'ai changé -_-.

Adium, on peut pas choisir ses smileys,

Mercury est super lourd

aMSN est bouré de beug

MSN for Mac est aussi avancé que Windows 3.1

C'est trop demandé d'avoir un MSN comme sur Windaube pour une fois ?:hein:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juin 2008)

HImac in touch a dit:


> (...) Je viens encore de paumer mes smileys ca me gave ça,  (...)


Bonjour,
C'est pareil pour moi.
Du coup, j'ai réinstallé la version 0.97.


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Juin 2008)

Ouais c'est très chiant t'as vu -_-. Et puis la 0.97 est moins bien ue la 0.98 bref rien n'est utilisable -_-.

C'est vraiment la loose les IM sur Mac


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juin 2008)

HImac in touch a dit:


> (...) Et puis la 0.97 est moins bien ue la 0.98 (...)


A part que ça merdouille plus avec 0.98, je ne vois pas trop la différence.
Et sur la version 0.98, les winks ne fonctionnent pas non plus. Ceux que je reçois ne s'ouvrent pas.


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Juin 2008)

De toute façon les Winks ça pue. Bon bah y' aplus qu'à remettre ENCORE UNE FOIS tous mes smileys et mettre la 0.97 qui va bien me planter dans les mains d'ici à quelques semaines.... ou en attendant que la  version 0.99 arrive et m'oblige à remettre tous mes smileys encore une fois etc...etc...

Et puis Yahoo Messenger t'obliges d'avoir une adresse Yahoo.com -_-


Et sinon, il fait quoi, dans "Applications", ce topic ? Tu cherches à mettre mes collègues d'Internet et réseau au chômdu, ou quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## frolick10 (12 Août 2008)

Qu'apporte la version 0.98b? 

La version 0.97.2 est sortie et a corrigé le bug du plantage lorsque l'on accepte de voir un message hors ligne. 

Il me semble que le 0.98b est une version béta... cqfd


----------



## floriandu69 (24 Août 2008)

bonjour tous le monde moi le problème c qu'il ne m'ouvre même pas la fenêtre de connexion je comprend pas pourquoi ( la version 0.98)
aider moi s'il vous plaît je vous remercie

ps: je tien a signaler que pourtant l'icônes amsn saute dans mon dock mai rien


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Août 2008)

floriandu69 a dit:


> bonjour tous le monde moi le problème c qu'il ne m'ouvre même pas la fenêtre de connexion je comprend pas pourquoi ( la version 0.98)
> aider moi s'il vous plaît je vous remercie
> 
> ps: je tien a signaler que pourtant l'icônes amsn saute dans mon dock mai rien


Bonjour,
On n'arrête pas de dire dans ce fil que la 0.98 a des problèmes.


----------



## floriandu69 (26 Août 2008)

lol je c'est mais alors elle a beaucoup de problème pour pas s'ouvrir vivement qui la finisse a oui et aussi pourquoi je ne peut pas mettre le plugin pour afficher les code de couleur en couleur sur la version 0.97
merci a tous a+


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Août 2008)

floriandu69 a dit:


> lol je c'est mais alors elle a beaucoup de problème pour pas s'ouvrir vivement qui la finisse a oui et aussi pourquoi je ne peut pas mettre le plugin pour afficher les code de couleur en couleur sur la version 0.97
> merci a tous a+


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "les codes de couleur en couleur" ? 

Si c'est pour changer le fond ou les smileys, il faut avoir installé aussi "Plugins & Skins Installer.app" qui est "livré" avec aMsn.


----------



## floriandu69 (27 Août 2008)

se que je veut dire c'est de pouvoir installer le plugin colornicks mai je peut car je ne possède pas la version de amsn 0.98b
voila merci encore a+


----------

